# Christmas Craft shows



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone do any shows before Christmas time? Been looking for one more show for the year, found a few small high school type shows, and came across a big one. It's 2 weeks before Christmas but is a Christmas gift and decor show, so not a regular craft show. I assume there will be a lot of everythinf, from crafts to chinese crap. It's a 3 day show though, $320 for a 10×10 and they say over 50,000 people come to it. Trying to decide if I should do it, I figured any show before Christmas would be good for last minute shoppers. I've only done outside shows and they say the attendance on those are around 10,000 people. My last show went pretty amazing so wanted to do one more to give me more reason to upgrade another tool or two haha. So, how's everyone's luck come Christmas, and ever do a huge show like that? Over 700 vendors.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Check out - http://daytoncarvers.com/artistryinwood.html near Dayton Ohio. I have attended but never shown for several years.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

That does look like a cool show to go to, but I like staying close to home to keep the costs down.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

I've only done a few small shows in the past; it seems hit or miss with the smaller shows, though. I think with that many people, you would get a much better response as the cross section of spenders would just be a larger group.

For $320, you could make that back on one good sale, I'd say try it if you have enough stock to make a decent payday.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Just an fyi- the last show I went to didn't work out as good as I had hoped. However, the two items I wish I had more of were Candle holders (sold for $30/pc) and little plywood ornaments (Sold $4/pc, 3 for $10). My experience is the average shopper wants to keep the prices under $30 per item.

Occasionally they will splurge for $50-$75 items, rarely do you get someone go $100+. those "bigger" purchases are normally more thought out and done at home online.

But again, that's only my $.02 Good luck!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've done 5 shows, 1 was small and was awful, the others big and did great at each one, so I'll probably stick with big ones. My stock is low at the moment because I sold probably close to 3/4 of my stuff at my last show last month. I've got little under 2 months to get everything made though. Id say my average price of my items is $30 which is why I think I sell a good amount, I have had a few people spend $200 at once on a bunch of xmas presents which is always nice. I'm just hoping with it being 2 weeks before Christmas, people are there to shop last minute like I would do. I figured the more shows I do and if I make some money, wife can't complain when I order a new tool haha.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have not done any big shows for several years and would be pretty skeptical of a show two weeks before Christmas. Especially reluctant to pay $320 entry fee without knowing anyone that has done that show before. 
Just figure most people watching for big box store sales during December.

Never did any kind of show after Thanks Giving so take what have said with grain of salt. Customers that told me buying for Christmas normally those sales took place August, September, October, and early November.

Good luck with it if decide to go for it!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea that's kind of what I'm thinking as well. Plus with it being such a big show I would be investing in a lot more stuff to make as well. Of course whatever I don't sell would just mean I wouldn't have to make much for my next show.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

My opinion is that if the show has been around for a few years, give it a try. With it being only $320 for 50k people, that is a good price. I would suggest to have lots of lower cost items on hand for impulse sales that close to Christmas.

The worst that can happen is that you break even and you learn that you do not want to go back.
The best you can do is find a fantastic show that you will do again.
Either way, the lesson will be at the cost of $320.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been to a few, but not to sell. I saw lots of tire kickers! And a few sales going out the door.

Everybody wants something for nothing. It would pay to have an assortment of items. Maybe pay for the rental with the small stuff.


----------

